# Actor in wheelchair



## ssturm (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm looking for any input, especially safety regulations/standards, about having a high school actor in a full leg cast, using a wheelchair, on a stage raised 4 feet above the house floor.


----------



## Van (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmmm, must be doing, " The Man Who Came to Dinner" ? If you are looing for ADA regsyou'll be hard pressed. ADA treats stages oft times, as temporary structures, in it's regs. Tehy codify access and egress but as far as on stage itself it's sort of the traditional, " An it harm none, Do what thou Wilt." That being said if it's a small space and you are concerned abou thte actor losing control and rolling off, you really have no choice but to put a 2 1/2 Inch tall kick board on the DS side of the platform or stage. Anything less is simply not going to stop a wheelchair.


----------



## Nelson (Nov 10, 2011)

We've had actors on stage in a wheelchair before without trouble or concern. If you are concerned about them going over the edge, what about having someone push them out on stage and then stay with the wheelchair?


----------



## MPowers (Nov 10, 2011)

Is the condition real or is it part of the show?


----------



## museav (Nov 11, 2011)

MPowers said:


> Is the condition real or is it part of the show?


Or whether you are trying to avoid part of the show becoming a real condition.


----------

